# "Eat Right 4 Your Type" & Blood Type O



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

This is for Mikaela, angelaprivin and jellybaby33 who asked about this diet plan for blood Type O's in my original post, "I HAD IBD-C; now I don't. This worked for me." My blood is Type A. It turns out that in the back of the book (in the Topic Title) there are some case histories that the author Dr. D'Amato has worked to resolve. Below is one for a Type O person:

From Eat Right 4 Your Type, pgs 275-276; Case History: Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Virginia (Female), Age 26: Type O

"I first examined Virginia, a twenty-six-year-old woman with chronic bowel trouble, three years ago, after she had received extensive treatment from a variety of conventional gastroenterologists. Her problems included chronic irritable bowel syndrome with painful constipation alternating with an unpredictable, almost explosive diarrhea that made it difficult for her to leave the house. She also suffered from fatigue and low-grade chronic anemia. Her previous doctors conducted an enormous amount of testing (to the tune of $27,000!) and could only suggest anti-spasmodic drugs and a daily dose of fiber. Food allergy testing was inconclusive. Virginia was a vegetarian who followed a strict macrobiotic diet, and I immediately detected the foods in her diet that were causing her suffering. The absence of meat in her diet was a primary factor. She also was unable to properly digest the grains and pasta she was eating as a main course.

"Since Virginia was Type O, I suggested a high-protein diet, including lean red meats, fish and poultry, and fresh fruits and vegetables. As the digestive tract of Type O does not tolerate most grains very well, I suggested that she avoid whole wheat altogether and severely limit her consumption of other grains.

"Initially, Virginia was resistant to the idea of making these dietary changes. She was a vegetarian and believed that her current diet was truly healthier. But I urged her to look again. "How has this diet helped you, Virginia?" I asked. "You seem to be pretty sick."

"Eventually, I convinced her to try it my way for a limited period of time. In eight weeks Virginia returned looking hale and hardy, with a ruddy complexion. She boasted that her bowel problems were 90 percent better. Blood tests showed a complete resolution of her anemia, and she said her energy levels were almost back to normal. A second follow-up visit one month later resulted in Virginia being discharged from my care, completely free of bowel problems."

I hope this helps, and no, I don't make any money off this. I just personally know how miserable IBS is and want to help others find a solution that works to fix the actual problem instead of treating the symptoms.

Best Wishes, RG


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what my naturopathic doc made me follow and it's helped alot,although not cured,I do feel alot better....


----------



## detectivemuffmuff (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a blood type O negative and I can't eat any meat cause it makes my symptoms worse, I wonder why that is... In fact I can't eat really anything anymore


----------

